# strage to be doged



## sunrunner (Feb 25, 2016)

I have had a strange experience the last copal of times I have dug in this dump I go to ones in a will . some guy ( I have seen him ) seems to fallow me to were ever I'm digging and digs up what I have coved up plus digs up the rest of the spot , living a mess . now I know I cant do any thing a bout it , but I think it strange he do's not dig any holes of his own . just where I have dug. is he just laze? or dog'n me. lol.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 26, 2016)

1.Maybe he thinks you are burying something. Go collect a bunch of fresh dog poop and put it in an old suitcase or something and bury it. 
2. He is lazy
3. He is crazy


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 27, 2016)

good idea . I do empty my cats litter box once a week.


----------



## Roger (Feb 27, 2016)

Once a week


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah I have one small cat.


----------

